# clothing



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Do other people find they have to pick their clothing to suit their IBS? I find I usually have to wear things that I can get in and out of easily (like pull of and on rather than buttons and zippers, etc). I also find that pants tight on my stomach really bother me so it is hard to find comfortable pants.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

ditto, always baggy pants, never a belt. I always have to fight to find pants that are just loose enough not to bother me, yet just tight enough so they don't fall all the way off my can.When I'm at home it's some soft pj bottoms and a wifebeater, sometimes a t shirt.I have the same thing with the seatbelt in the car. Can't wear it.


----------



## 22163 (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, definetely no tight pants across the stomach. Or white pants.


----------



## 20235 (Feb 13, 2006)

Absolutely. Never wear belts or pants with more than one button. Loose pants feel best or comfortable jeans. Never anything tight around my waist.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes!I can't stand wearing anything on my waist, even loose things. I either buy very low cut hipster trosers or cut through waist bands and roll them down (I even did this to my regulation work trousers







)!Most of my trousers are loose enough to pull down without undoing any zips or buttons, good in a hurry.I really wish salwaar kameeze (tunic over loose-fitting trousers) would come into fashion. It's PERFECT for IBS as very soft and you can pull trousers down to hips without it noticing. Also they are in beautiful uplifting colours and beads and sequins- much more attractive than baggy jeans! I'd wear it all the time if I didn't get such odd looks.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh good, I'm not alone. I buy things that sit on the hips, loose jeans, loose pants...also never belts etc.I don't like wearing dresses unless I can wear sandles, hate pantyhose. I cut elastics when I need to.


----------



## 19427 (Dec 16, 2006)

I hate tight clothes! I roll down my underwear elastic all the time. I am going to try those salwaar kameeze and not care if anyone gives me weird looks.







They already give me weird looks when I have to ask to step ahead in the bathroom line anyway.


----------



## 22633 (Dec 17, 2006)

You bet, I go baggy whenever possible. Makes me look like a little thug girl or something, but it sure beats the additional pressure on the gut.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Absolutely! I will NEVER wear pantyhose. I'll go tan my legs and risk skin cancer before I put those gut-clenching things on again!! I love winter where I can wear sweatpants (I'll even loosen the elastic on them) I love pj's! If I was President, everyday would be pajama day!!!







I've told my family if I die before them, they best put me in pj's, no dresses, no tight pants, no way!!


----------



## 13751 (Dec 19, 2006)

I am currently going to a gym 3 times a week and I lost 9 pounds, but then my brother came into my life and caused all this stress and I know I gained it back plus. I have always had D but thought it was my lactose problem happening until I realized I was having D when I didn't consume any dairy the previous day.I then started noticing all my pants don't fit around my belly anymore. I can get them over my hips, but can't button them and it's very frustrating! I'm a size 18 (was a 16 for about 2 weeks) I try on 18 jeans and can't fit them. I am now wearing dress pants in a 16 and 18 because they are much more comfortable.I read a post on taking calcium pills and I think I'll give it a try. I am eating oatmeal every morning for my cholesterol, is that hurting me or helping me?When I bloat I feel like I'm 8 months pregnant. I hate this feeling and it's very discouraging for me when I'm going to the gym and trying to watch what I eat.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Jan I love pajamas too!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, I love pyjamas!! I have several pairs of 'house' pyjamas that I don't wear for sleeping, just around the house. I never understand why anyone would wear outdoor clothes at home. Pyjamas are so soft and practical.


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

How I agree! It stinks not being able to wear jean (or any button/snap pants for that matter) any more. I think elastic is my best friend!


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah I know the feeling, I have seperate clothes for my bad days and tend not to wear ANYTHING tight when I go to work. I find its easier to just wear skirts and stuff, they are usually looser on the tum!


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Me too. I wear some clothes on the days I feel better and baggier stuff on other days!


----------



## 14348 (Jun 18, 2005)

This post makes me feel so much better. They say not to wear stretch waist pants because you'll gain weight. Well it's torture for me to wear button-fly type pants, especially when I have 30 seconds to get in the bathroom! So the stretch waist pants and a sit down job has me 40 pounds overweight. It's so depressing and a catch-22 because button-up pants would be even worse now! One meal and I'm bloated like a blow fish and tight things on my waist make me feel like I'm going to explode. If I do wear my jeans I never button the top button just because of comfort and just "in case" of an emergency. My GI was upset when I told him this. I'm sure he's never had to do a "potty dance" while trying to get his pants off in order to avoid an accident right in front of the toilet!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Apprently I've perfected the art of undoing my belt and unbuttoning my pants as I head to the toilet. Those were never a problem for me. I do stay away from pants with difficult buttons and something like a jumpsuit or overalls are big no-nos.I owned almost no elastic-waisted pants but have a few different sizes of pants so I had some bigger ones for bloated days. I don't wear my pants too tight. I'd rather have something that's semi-tailored and a good fit than have elastic that puts any pressure at all on me.I had a lot of trouble when I got pregnant with pants being tight on my belly and wished my wardrobe had some forgiving elastic! Now that I'm getting pretty big the big elastic bands on maternity pants aren't as loose and put too much pressure on my belly sometimes. So I push them down below my belly







Elastic pull-down-pull-up pants are definitely spoiling me when it comes to speed at pulling down my pants! These days I'm usually in more of a hurry to pee than poop!


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I had problems finding pants when pregnant too....I almost lived in jumpers and overalls...not very stylish but they did the job!Now I also often unbutton the top button on jeans and pants.The problem I have is when my tummy swells, I bloat way out and after I poop all morning, it can shrink down to flat. It is like I need two wardrobes and to change clothes a lot. That is why I have the elastic stuff that comes below the waste. They have more "fashionable" stuff nowdays but I still don't look as nice as many people.I find my desire to be comfortable (since I'm not in the waste/pants) spills over now into shoes and bras. I don't want tight or pinching in those. Sigh.


----------

